# How late past due can an ewe go?



## Southdown (Oct 8, 2012)

I was guessing that my ewe was going to give birth about two weeks ago.  It's getting really late now and I'm wondering what's up?  How late past due can a sheep really go?


----------



## Southdown (Oct 8, 2012)

A couple photos of her rear and aerial view.  We are not 100% that she has been bred, but it seems likely.  We figured she would have delivered about two weeks ago, if so.  She had a mucus discharge (similar to egg whites).  She has gained weight on the left side only.  You can see her hip is more sunken in on the right side.  She looks very asymmetrical. 

Thoughts??


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 8, 2012)

Is she bagging up (getting an udder?) A picture of that would help.

She doesn't look pregnant from the photo, but some hang lower and don't show from above - some ride high and are super wide when pregnant.

If you have a ram - is he interested in her?


----------



## SheepGirl (Oct 8, 2012)

She doesn't look bred to me...and her left side gaining weight is just her rumen. Her size doesn't look like there's a baby in there.

What breed is she? A southdown? If so, she's a seasonal breed, and unless you used CIDRs, then it is unlikely she was bred.

Sorry


----------



## Southdown (Oct 8, 2012)

She had mastitis when we bought her, so her udders are not normal.  She wasn't planned to be bred, but we had a castration failure that got everyone else pregnant.  I'm assuming he got her too.  She doesn't bag up correctly, but she has bagged up since this past July.  Back in July, I noticed she was bagging up on the one side, and I thought she must be pregnant.  Now it's October and nothing.  But she shouldn't have developed the udder.


----------

